# What to bring over from UK



## angel7 (Feb 26, 2010)

We are soon to move over to Dubai and i was wondering what would be a good idea to bring over with us in particular with regard to a newborn. I hear nappies are available but the quality is poor, is that correct? Also formula food is available but i read that it is expensive, is that correct - i will be using Hipp organic. Also any food/toiletries which you might suggest. We are a veggie family. thanks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say that nappies are poor quality, they are pretty much the same as anywhere else, moveover you will find local brands like Sanita baby, which are good quality (I know several mothers using them) and not at all expensive.
HIPP organic is available in the stores like Carrefour, Hyperpanda, Giant, Spinneys, etc, however the choice is a bit limited. The formula milk is in average 10 USD for small can, 20 USD for big can. I don't see however how are you going to bring all this staff if you are moving to Dubai. If you would be coming for vacation that's a different story.
Majority of brands is available in Dubai, i.e. Mothercare, etc etc. so you will find more or less the same.
What I think make sense to bring is medicines whatever you are using for yourself and the baby as not all of them are available. Bring duvet for the baby if you have a good one, here in Dubai they are either very poor quality (polyester) or very expensive (400 AED for a small baby duvet) + they don't seem to be really warm. I made a mistake once by using it and my baby got sick. Since then I got two good warm wool covers from Russia and my daughter is always warm regardless of the temperature in the room.
As soon as you move you will figure out very quickly what else you are missing, so you can pick it up during your 1st vacation in UK. Hope it helps.
Good luck with the move.


----------



## angel7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I wouldn't say that nappies are poor quality, they are pretty much the same as anywhere else, moveover you will find local brands like Sanita baby, which are good quality (I know several mothers using them) and not at all expensive.
> HIPP organic is available in the stores like Carrefour, Hyperpanda, Giant, Spinneys, etc, however the choice is a bit limited. The formula milk is in average 10 USD for small can, 20 USD for big can. I don't see however how are you going to bring all this staff if you are moving to Dubai. If you would be coming for vacation that's a different story.
> Majority of brands is available in Dubai, i.e. Mothercare, etc etc. so you will find more or less the same.
> What I think make sense to bring is medicines whatever you are using for yourself and the baby as not all of them are available. Bring duvet for the baby if you have a good one, here in Dubai they are either very poor quality (polyester) or very expensive (400 AED for a small baby duvet) + they don't seem to be really warm. I made a mistake once by using it and my baby got sick. Since then I got two good warm wool covers from Russia and my daughter is always warm regardless of the temperature in the room.
> ...


thanks


----------



## feebop (Mar 2, 2010)

angel7 said:


> We are soon to move over to Dubai and i was wondering what would be a good idea to bring over with us in particular with regard to a newborn. I hear nappies are available but the quality is poor, is that correct? Also formula food is available but i read that it is expensive, is that correct - i will be using Hipp organic. Also any food/toiletries which you might suggest. We are a veggie family. thanks


Hi,

I don't have a baby so in terms of those products i'm afraid I can't be of much help (I am going a food shop later today and will check the baby items). As for the adult food, I havn't noticed much difference. The branded items you recognise at home are slightly more expensive but not ridiculously so. Toiletries are a little more expensive also, though I have continued to use the brands I used at home. If you buy non branded items they come in at similar prices to home. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

just remembers, the choice of baby hats is very limited, the shapes are very standard - round without robes, so if you have better selection in UK, get something light but warm with you
here baby hats are either light cotton or acrylic disaster for I don't know which weather


----------

